

Some people see this dress as white and gold while others see black and blue - andrewfong
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/some-people-see-this-dress-as-white-gold-while-others-1688330144

======
andrewfong
Here's the most reasonable explanation I've heard:

[https://twitter.com/andyrexford/status/571118728164872192/ph...](https://twitter.com/andyrexford/status/571118728164872192/photo/1)

------
smokey_the_bear
I looked at this on my iphone, in front of a window at sunset and it was
clearly white and gold. I adjusted the brightness settings on my phone and saw
no difference.

Now I'm looking at it under florescent lights, and on my computer and iphone
it's clearly black and blue. Wow.

------
Phlow
Do those people who see it as black and blue have color blindness of some
kind? It's quite clearly brown and blue-gray to me. The eye dropper in
Paint.Net says the same thing. Not sure how anyone can get black out of this.

~~~
sfeng
The black and blue camp is actually closest to what you see. The differing
opinion are those who see it as white and gold.

~~~
damian2000
I see black & blue as well .. but apparently not according to gawker ... their
poll has white&gold winning it at 76%

[http://gawker.com/what-color-is-this-goddamn-
dress-168833017...](http://gawker.com/what-color-is-this-goddamn-
dress-1688330170)

~~~
amaterasu
I saw white and gold the first time I saw the image, and blue and black the
second...

------
fl0wenol
Y'all must have some really whacky device settings or poor eyesight because I
can't _not_ see blue and black no matter what device/browser I look at it with
or under what conditions.

~~~
bandwevil
So do you see the light part of the dress as white? If so, what colors are the
cow-print looking clothing just behind this one on the left?

------
tjtang
Any one else saw blue and gold? FWIW I'm viewing on an ipad.

~~~
path411
I see it as very light blue and as gold. From an eye dropper chrome extension
this seems to be the correct color of the photo.

The white or blue part appears to be #8292b3. And the gold or black part
appears to be #7b6d48.

[http://www.colorpicker.com/8292b3](http://www.colorpicker.com/8292b3)

[http://www.colorpicker.com/7b6d48](http://www.colorpicker.com/7b6d48)

I think out of the photo people will agree these are blue/gold.

